# Noisy subs



## Moez (Nov 29, 2006)

Can anyone tell me why my subs (Velodyne HGS-15 , HGS-18) hum? I can hear them from my seating position 10 feet away. I'm thinking it's a ground problem but I'm not sure. Shouldn't they be totally quiet when there is no signal to them? Any ideas?


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Probably ground loop hum. Google is your friend.

Make sure nothing else is on those circuits too.


----------



## Moez (Nov 29, 2006)

I've tried everything to quiet these beasts so i called Velodyne today and they told me that it was normal to have some noise from them...hard to believe! I've actually listnened to other subs and they sounded perfectly quiet until they got a signal...maybe time to sell these two and look for a replacement.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

If the power cord is 3 prong, try a cheater plug. That should do it.


----------



## Moez (Nov 29, 2006)

tried that..didn't work..... but I know I have my gain way up and when I called Velodyne they told me that it should be set at 9:00 on the dial and i have it set at 2:00...not good...they said I didn't have any headroom using it that high so I'm going to set it lower and see if it quiets down.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Do you have cable TV or a DBS satellite? Often they’re improperly grounded. Try disconnecting the coaxial feed from your system and see what happens

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Moez (Nov 29, 2006)

I actually found the problem to be that my gain was way too high. Velodyne told me to lower it and it's pretty quiet now...thanks.


----------

